# Changing texture wall to smooth wall?



## bcdinh (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

I'm planning to change my texture wall into a smooth wall. Can any suggest a good method about this? Mud over the old paint? 

If worst case I have to replace all sheet rocks around the house. Is there a way to hang the sheet rocks? Vertical or horizontal? Basically, I would like to know how to maintain straightness of the walls.

Thank you everyone in advance for your input.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

bcdinh said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm planning to change my texture wall into a smooth wall. Can any suggest a good method about this? Mud over the old paint?
> 
> ...


Really need to know what kind of texture. If you can post a pic it really helps as the same texture is called different names in different areas.
Cannot picture any thing that would require replacing the drywall.
If possible I like to hang horizontal, makes taping easier. Unless you have an area that is 4' wide or less then vertical, no seam.
To maintain the straightness of your wall I use a product from Trim Tex called shim on a roll. It comes in 2 sizes 1/16" and 1/8" thickness and it is the same width as the stud. It costs $10 a roll. Using a 6' level place it across the studs and shim till they are the same.


----------



## bcdinh (Jun 14, 2012)

ToolSeeker said:


> Really need to know what kind of texture. If you can post a pic it really helps as the same texture is called different names in different areas.
> Cannot picture any thing that would require replacing the drywall.
> If possible I like to hang horizontal, makes taping easier. Unless you have an area that is 4' wide or less then vertical, no seam.
> To maintain the straightness of your wall I use a product from Trim Tex called shim on a roll. It comes in 2 sizes 1/16" and 1/8" thickness and it is the same width as the stud. It costs $10 a roll. Using a 6' level place it across the studs and shim till they are the same.


Thanks for your response. Please see attached pic.


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

bcdinh said:


> Thanks for your response. Please see attached pic.



And now post a close-up, please.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Looks like some serious issues will have to be addressed first. That's either a very bad butt joint or some of the framing is "off" on the wall to the right.

Use your search feature to find dozens and dozens of threads on here about skim coating. Here's just one example:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f4/skim-coating-plaster-walls-187376/


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes need a close-up of the texture.


----------



## bcdinh (Jun 14, 2012)

ToolSeeker said:


> Yes need a close-up of the texture.


Some area are orange peel and some are like the closed up pic. 

Thank you all.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

OK not a big deal to remove. At the box store get some sanding screens, not sandpaper, the paper will clog up too fast. 150 grit should be fine and a sanding pole, not expensive, will make life easier for you. That stuff should sand pretty easy, just sand the rough off it doesn't have to be perfectly smooth. Then with thinned joint compound and a 12" drywall knife skim coat the walls, light sand, prime, paint.


----------



## bcdinh (Jun 14, 2012)

ToolSeeker said:


> OK not a big deal to remove. At the box store get some sanding screens, not sandpaper, the paper will clog up too fast. 150 grit should be fine and a sanding pole, not expensive, will make life easier for you. That stuff should sand pretty easy, just sand the rough off it doesn't have to be perfectly smooth. Then with thinned joint compound and a 12" drywall knife skim coat the walls, light sand, prime, paint.


Can this wall be sand down then skim it? Does semi-gloss paint make sanding by hand more difficult? Do you recommend to sand down first then skim to let the compound sticks and last better?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes... Sand first... then skim

Yes, glossier paint, more effort initilly breaking the coat and sanding... you are not sanding flat..... just sanding even.,,,


That is called a light knockdoen around here... not orange peel.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

That last pic is knock down and harder to sand than the orange peel you showed first. Change the sanding grit to 100.


----------



## bcdinh (Jun 14, 2012)

Finally the walls are done. I didn't sand it like anticipated but I mud over the walls to smooth it out. Do you guy think the mud will peel off over time?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Nope, that mud is on there for good.


----------

